# Green Blazer



## bonterra8 (3 Nov 2018)

Hello,

Where can one purchase a green blazer for ceremonies, in Toronto or the GTA?

Apparently, Moore’s no longer carries them. 

Thanks for taking the time to consider my query.


----------



## Kat Stevens (3 Nov 2018)

Green? Are you a Korea vet? If so, the KVA should be able to set you on the right path.


----------



## dapaterson (3 Nov 2018)

You merely have to golf well enough to win the Masters...


----------



## expwor (3 Nov 2018)

Have you tried Amazon.ca?  They might have what you want 
Search "green blazer men"

Good Luck

Tom


----------



## Rifleman62 (4 Apr 2019)

Amazon.com    $80.00 USD  Forrest Green, not Rifle Green. Photo looks close.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07NQTS6K9/ref=ppx_od_dt_b_asin_title_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

or see Distributor: https://buyablazer.com/shop?olsPage=products%2Fmens-club-collection-blazer-in-hunter-green&page=2&sortOption=descend_by_created_at

Check shipping instr - https://buyablazer.com/shipping-info

Less at Distr, but easier at Amazon.com. Not avail at Amazon.ca


----------



## AlDazz (13 May 2019)

Contact the LdSH(RC) as this is their regimental blazer colour.


----------

